
Radical desalination approach may disrupt the water industry - blacksqr
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190506151839.htm
======
londons_explore
No mention of kWh per liter desalinated...

~~~
blacksqr
Good point, that's important info to evaluate the technology, but article does
mention waste heat can be used, so maybe virtually zero.

~~~
babyloneleven
Waste heat can always be reused, but the problem is that the lower the
temperature difference the lower the efficiency is, and what you don't extract
to do useful work gets converted back to waste heat

At some point it becomes uneconomical to use this waste heat rather than
discarding it.

